# TEFL qualified and wants to move to Rhodes



## sdwjbjb (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a 31year old single mother. I really want to move to Rhodes and take the children with me. I am TEFL qualified so would be looking for a job teaching English in a school over there. What I wanted to know is....

How easy would it be to find this kind of job?
What are the schools like over there for the my kids? They are 7 (twins)

And any advice really to go about this. Would it be worth going over on my own to find a job, a house and a school for the children. My mum would have them here until I was set up and able to do this. 

And if there would be any major obstacles I would have to overcome.

I am not working here at the moment, and have nothing to keep us in England. I would like a healthier and better way of life for my children and for myself. It may seem rash, but I have thought long and hard about this and it is what I want to do.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## progpen (Aug 16, 2009)

*TEFL in Greece*

Hi Sarah.
My wife and I both recently became certified as well. We've been researching for some time and have read on several different forums that it is pretty difficult to get these kinds of positions there. Not that it can't be done, but from what I've read it's an uphill battle.


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

*Teaching In greece*

I think that it's great that people still wish to come and live in Greece and if you have already been offered a job then go for it. But, life in Greece is not easy. Unemployment is high, prices have gone through the roof and for those planning to teach things are not as they were. In addition crime rates are soaring so don't plan on Greece being better than your home country on that score anymore. 

There are many language schools laying off teachers and others who are not sure what work they will have come September only a month away. Let alone all the hoops you have to jump through to secure your teaching licence. Do not think being qualified gives you a rung on the ladder, Greek language teachers in private schools need far less qualifications, no teaching qualificaton or degree, and therefore have less hoops to jump through. Although in fairness for European citizens the playing field has been levelled a little recently in that the authorities are recognising qualifications more readily. 

If you manage to secure a teaching postion please do not expect huge wages as private wages were recently cut up to 20% and remember that the majority of schools will only give you a temporary contract of 9 months, most I have heard are now only considering 3 month contracts, as there is so much uncertainty and a lot of people are not paying their bills. 

Finally read the forums, a lot of expats are leaving as they can't manage financially anymore. 

Greece is my home, I own my own house and have a job, for now, I plan to stay but please think carefully before moving here. I love life here but it isn't easy.


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Catmiles. I work in a private language school teaching English. No qualifications are required for this sort of thing so I'm not sure how much help they will be. My only qualification was my diploma from a English-speaking university. 

It is extremely difficult to make a living teaching in the private sector. I average 6 hours a week working at the language school, although I don't teach all sections of the test. There are (Greek) teachers who have more hours, however, not enough to make a reasonable living. At the end of the day it doesn't matter how many hours we have though because none of us have been paid for 6 months now. We are hoping to be paid in October. 

Also, private lessons are not as common as they once were. Nobody has the money. I gave private lessons for a while but was never paid. There isn't any recourse either since private lessons aren't legal so you can't ask for the money on legal grounds. You just have to hope they don't stiff you. 

The only reason I can live this way is that my husband has a job that pays regularly.


----------



## stevie 1964 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Dont do it*



mariek said:


> I agree with Catmiles. I work in a private language school teaching English. No qualifications are required for this sort of thing so I'm not sure how much help they will be. My only qualification was my diploma from a English-speaking university.
> 
> It is extremely difficult to make a living teaching in the private sector. I average 6 hours a week working at the language school, although I don't teach all sections of the test. There are (Greek) teachers who have more hours, however, not enough to make a reasonable living. At the end of the day it doesn't matter how many hours we have though because none of us have been paid for 6 months now. We are hoping to be paid in October.
> 
> ...


DONY DO IT !!!!!! life in greece INPOSSIBLE work all day 10+ hours 30e rents high cost of living 3 x uk i live on crete 8 years now but other than the sun NOTHING ELSE please please be carefull

regards
steve


----------

